# eyehategod & phobia



## smellsea (Dec 8, 2010)

nola for mardi gras. yep.


----------



## agony (Dec 8, 2010)

flyer or link ??


----------



## Justin (Dec 11, 2010)

i've been on the biggest eyehategod binge of my life lately. Totally gonna be there


----------



## carnytrash (Jan 10, 2011)

Oh fuck yes! Since EHG doesn't come up this way much, I will have to get down there to see them.


----------



## fluffytheskakid (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker here, Mardi gras is gonna be godly awesome this year. I'll keep an eye out for you guys.


----------

